# Full term labour pain vs MC labour pain...?



## ericacaca

Hello there ladies... Really sorry about this post if it asks you to relive anything but I'm just really wondering about it and fed up of my friend (who hasnt ever given birth) telling me otherwise.....

I had a late term miscarriage at 18 weeks and naturally delivered a baby girl back in March last year. And mark my words... it hurt! The contractions hurt, having her leave me hurt, it was painful. I didnt scream, but wasnt aware that I could have had pain relief if I asked for it. 

But I'm being told that giving birth to a full term baby will be even more painful than little girl. By someone who has never given birth, but because she's a nurse she reckons it will be because she's seen the state some ladies get into - sorry but I was in a state with little girl, I just wasnt too loud about it! I couldnt have been, but I was so numb I didnt know what to do with myself. 

I know that a full term baby is bigger etc etc, but I kinda know what to expect how painful contractions are right? And how it feels when I'm stretching for baby to get out? Surely?

Has anyone here experienced this? Is it more painful? Or the same? Should I know what to expect - if not alot maybe a little bit? 

Thanks ladies

Erica xxx


----------



## buttercupmomm

My mc was at 8 weeks, so not as far along as you were. With that said, it was painful. I cried and clutched one of those sqeezy stress ball things, I'm sure I yelled out a bit as well. the pain lasted a few hours, Tylenol didn't touch the cramping...

I have a 9 year old daughter as well. And the pain from her birth was 100 times worse than the mc. and yes, I had an epidural. That was an OMG I don't know how I am not passing out from the pain kinda pain.


----------



## Hi I'm Louise

I found full term labour much, much worse. It lasted longer and the contractions stronger.

I've had 2 babies - one daughter born at 41+1 weeks, and our angel girl who we lost at 23 weeks. I've also had a m/c at 8 weeks which was the least painful of the three.


----------



## Starry Night

When I lost my baby at 12 weeks the cramps were quite severe and I would compare them to my early labour cramps with my DS. However, once my waters broke and my epidural failed after 20minutes I discovered a new definition of pain. Also, the miscarriage cramps didn't last as long. 

Miscarriages are very painful though and the added emotional pain that comes with it makes it more unbearable in some ways, IMO. 

I'm sorry for your loss. And I think it's best not to get into these kind of debates with people as they're probably just going to say something to hurt you.


----------



## ericacaca

Starry Night said:


> When I lost my baby at 12 weeks the cramps were quite severe and I would compare them to my early labour cramps with my DS. However, once my waters broke and my epidural failed after 20minutes I discovered a new definition of pain. Also, the miscarriage cramps didn't last as long.
> 
> Miscarriages are very painful though and the added emotional pain that comes with it makes it more unbearable in some ways, IMO.
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss. And I think it's best not to get into these kind of debates with people as they're probably just going to say something to hurt you.

Thanks ladies. 

Starry-Night, thanks for the debates advise... I try to keep quiet when she goes off on one about it - cus I''ll end up saying something that'll hurt probably! xxx


----------



## Charlee

I had a MC at 11 weeks and was in agony, so bad that I was throwing up with the pain, just remember eventhough labour is no doubt beyond painful, we will be holding our babies at the end of it instead of the horrible trauma of a misscarriage.


----------



## 3xscharmer

My labor with my daughter was easy peasy, my 5th m/c at 11 weeks was worse! I was in labor for 2 hours with no relief and my DH was actually about to take me to the hospital he was so worried...so in my case full blown labor was actually less painfull then miscarriage!


----------



## Hellylou

Hi Erica :flower:

I've been through 3 labours - 2 full term and the third my 16 week loss. The pain of the full term was much much more intense. The muscle contractions are exactly the same but because they are on a larger scale at full term it is much more painful as it covers a much larger area. Delivery itself is also more painful as there is stretching involved with a big head.

That said, women feel labour in different ways for different pregnancies - my first labour felt different to my second in where exactly the majority of the pain was. The third was familiar but on a much smaller scale. I still needed pain relief for all three.

I would say the only way to go forward is to see how you feel at the time and see what your own personal pain threshold is. There is no way of really preparing yourself for it. It's also amazing how the mind lets you forget the pain. With my 2nd, as soon as the first contraction kicked in I remembered what I was in for and went straight for the diamorphine as soon as I was allowed it! I am not too good with pain! 

:hugs:


----------



## buttercupmomm

I wanted to come back to this post and add, like Hellylou said, you forget the pain. As soon as your baby is born the pain is gone (in my experience anyway), so just keep telling yourself that...it is so worth it.


----------



## lily24

Sorry for you loss sweetie :hugs:

I dont have the same experience as you but im pretty positive that a contraction is a contraction no matter what size the baby is?! :shrug:

I have given birth through emergancy c-section but went through pain relief free labout for 27 hours before this and yeah the contractions were bad but i have a pretty high pain threshold.

Everyone views labout differant aswell i think?

So worth it anyways :)


----------

